# How did you pick your cockatiel's name?



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

There are some great bird names on this site which has got me wondering - how did you choose the name for your bird?
Otway is named after John Otway (those in the UK may know who he is) & Elwood was named after Elwood Blues on account of his manic dancing but I'd love to know how others picked their names.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute pic! Aero was originally going to be named Horus after the egyptian god, but when I realised lutinos couldnt be sexed visually at 5 months old ( I was told she was a boy by the pet store because of her bright cheeks) I decided to go with a more gender neutral name in case, so I named her after my favorite chocolate bar Im glad I did rename her because she is a girl lol

Cupid was named for his hatch date, he hatched on valentines day


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

At risk of exposing my lack of imagination, here goes..

Tex: when we picked her out at the pet store, she was a few other very similar looking cockatiels and we had to come back later in the day to pick her up as we had other business.So to allow the staff to identify our bird they marked her tail with black texta marker, so that's where Tex comes from.

Rex was next, my partner wanted a name that rhymed with Tex...

Pepper, because she's a pearl and looked like she'd been sprinkled with pepper.

Snowy, because he's white lol

Chopper, because he bites (chop chop) and he's really mean (Chopper Reid)


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

My recently deceased cockatiel was named Jack. Jack is the name of many (if not most) of my favourite television characters: Captain Jack Harkness, Colonel Jack O'Neill, Jack from Will & Grace etc. 

Before Jack passed, I thought about naming my next bird 'Captain'...for Captain Jack. It was a nickname one of my friends gave Jack - she was a Torchwood fan too.

When I considered getting another bird after Jack, I thought I'd name him Oliver - Olly for short.

And then one night when Mum was here she invited my Godparents over for dinner and we were showing them my daughter's baby album. I pointed out a photo of Hannah with my best friends hubby - Kevin. Mum and I looked up at the same time and said "That's a good name for a bird!".

And Kevin stuck. I thought it'd be original...then I came here and found 2-3 other Kevin's!

I suspect Kevin is a girl to be honest. After a DNA test he might become...uh...Kevina? Or maybe something prettier


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I didn't have to chose a name because we inherited this puff muffin of ours with the name already given : Joe


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

I had named my birdies Adam & Eva. Then I decided to only take 'Adam', and a Adam without his Eva had to have another name... so I named him after Freddie Mercury (Queen) who was a HUGE part of my teenage years, PLUS, he was an amazing SINGER, so I was hoping that the name would rub off on my bird, lol

THEN, I changed my mind, and took in Eva too... lol BUT now Freddie is Freddie... I don't want to change his name again... and Eva is Eva because she has been in our mind since she has been a hatchling.

why Eva? because she seems so sweet, so feminine, so friendly, so cute. 

I'm not very inventive with names... I had a cat for 10 years named Kitty... lol <<<that says it all!! 

I LOVE reading those amazing names in here, and always wonder WHERE do people come up with that!!???!!! and why am *I* not coming up with great names??!!!?? lol 

but oh well.... 

at least my KIDS have good names!! hahaha


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

ohhh, I like this post! =D Fweet that picture is adorable! xoxsarahxox I have chocolate inspired name too!! XDD

Alex: because he was so bloody smart! I'd been doing language acquisition for humans and animals in one of my classes at the time and had just seen all this stuff on ALEX the African Grey (caps because his name stood for Avian Language Experiment). My Alex is still my smartest bird, even when he's being down right evil. He responds to his name every time, he will give the most nasty stink eye when he's mad at you and he will find the most ridiculously awesome ways to get around the cage when his way is blocked.

Casper: the bird we'd originally picked out from the breeder we got Casper from was actually going to be named Zuko (as in the character from Avatar: The Last Airbender), which was *perfect* for that bird-- he was evil. When we eventually went to pick 'Zuko' up the breeder straight out told us that the bird we'd picked has some temperament issues and he had a sweeter bird available if we were interested. In the end we took Casper home, and he is the sweet naive little monster who gets along with the humans in our family better than the birds. He is our friendly ghost =D

Emily (aka m'n'm): I really really really like m'n'ms (yep, as in the chocolate), but didn't want to name her after just a sweet, so she's Emily to every but me XD 

Penny/ Penelope: We originally thought she was a he and so her name was Henry, but then her and Alex had this epic love affair and we kinda had to change her name  Penny was picked just because I liked the name. It was 'amended' to include Penelope as a full name because my sister couldn't accept me naming my bird after a piece of currency


----------



## Spork (Apr 10, 2011)

I got Alex when he was a little over 3 months old, so he needed a name that could go with both a male or female. With the help of my family we came to a consensus that "Alex" was a good fit.
Though I call him "Bird" most of the time. Now when he greets people he will go "Hey bird!" Poor guy doesn't even know his real name, oops.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think we named Kirk because of his big, crazy crest; my boyfriend and I agreed on it. 

Then Ava, who was a pearl, needed something unique and feminine.

Next was Luna, who was supposed to be a girl. I just liked the name..since he turned out to be a boy, we've tried called him "Lewey" but I gave up. He just has a girl's name for life.

Taz got his name because he is a pied so he's got lots of colors randomly placed..and he's a spaz so he's kind of like the tazmanian devil in that sense.

Krissi came named.

And Allie, who is 6 years old, has never had a name before. I knew we were getting her and was watching The Notebook and I thought Allie was a pretty name for her and it stuck once I took her home.

We also had Tasha for a short while, who came named, and probably because she so elegant and regal.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a huge flock. Each has a name and I know each one by that name. I usually have a bird for a week or so before it gets named unless it already came with a name. 

Buffy, Angel, Tasha, Sydney, Willow, Snow, Frost, Ollie- all came with their names. And yes, Buffy, Angel and Willow are named for the Vampire Slayer. LOL

Tommy-girl is named for her breeder Tommy York.

Elphie, Boq, Nessa and Fiero are all named for the show I was working when they arrived - Wicked.

Buttercup and Fezzik are named for the Princess Bride

Rio is named for the movie.

Rune and Rook are named for game pieces.

Delilah was named by my 5 yr old niece

Minuet is named for a character from Star Trek the Next Generation, Echo is a full sister to Minuet and is named because she is always an echo of her sister.

Socar is named for a character on Star Gate 1

Csoda is the Hungarian word for Miracle - and was my miracle hatch.

Keelee, Sunni, Calum, Wren, Asia, Swizzle, Luna, Lyric, Penelope and Aurora are all random names from an online name generator or a random word search.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, I remember - Tasha is named for Tasha Yarr on Star Trek TNG. She came named.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Oh, I remember - Tasha is named for Tasha Yarr on Star Trek TNG. She came named.


I didn't know that when I got her, but I wasn't going to change it! That's funny.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Darn it, I forgot two. Taylor for Elizabeth Taylor - because she was such a prima donna bird and Cory came named.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Snickers was named from the candy bar,and Cinnamon was named due to his/her color.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

My mom named Rico after Rico Suave. Lol. I just went along with it and he became Rico. 

Marcello was harder to name. He didn't have his name for months. I wanted him to have a more different and kind of "exotic" name. I finally just decided to name him Marcello when I was watching "Under the Tuscan Sun" one night, after the character Marcello. Lol. I figured it fit well enough xD


----------



## AmandaBlue (May 20, 2012)

My tiel was found by a public pool, so the name Blue is fitting


----------



## Angie W (Sep 3, 2011)

We first got Freddy. I chose that name because I always pictured it in my mind as the perfect name for a male cockatiel. When we got our next bird, Barney seemed fitting since he was to be Freddy's friend. The two girls we got together. The emerald grey we named Emmy for obvious reasons. And the pearl yellow cheek we named Alice because it's such a classic name and went well with Emmy.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Before we bought our first cockatiel I had already picked a name for him-William,because if I was to have another baby boy,that would be his name.Our second cockatiel,was named Syd by my husband, after Syd Barret,founder of Pink Floyd . 
Hey Fweet,we know John Otway-he s bonkers ! hahahaha We recomend everybody to go to Youtube and search for John Otway-Brilliant !


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Otway follows his namesake down the path to chaos & collapsing calamity. If he can duckwalk backwards off something with a somersault he will.
Previous birds included Elwood I, Ted (after Father Ted) and Pants - so named because he was a pants in a screaming, shrieking biting fashion. Pants got rehomed but poor old Ted only lasted a few weeks; obviously the money was only resting in his life account. Elwood I lived to a ripe old age & had a splendid send-off being carried on a velvet coffin to a flower-strewn funeral pyre where friends stood up to make a speech in her honour before drawing another beer from the barrel. The funeral went on for <cough> three days but not before the candles either side of where she lay in state set fire to the curtains & nearly burned the house down.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lol. 

Grey because he is Grey.

Amarilla... means yellow in spanish.

And I will be getting Willow and Farrah soon who will keep their names from Jaime.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy was named after a dead punk rocker, but we found out 'she' was a he, we are still keeping 'her' name Wendy 
Singerboy was originally named Beo by us after the black bird in the movie Strozec but after a week of us bringing him home, he flew to the floor and went under the bed and sang the prettiest song as loud as he could that somehow turned into calling him singerboy and we don't even know why lol
Meanboy was originally named Buddy by us but he was not tame and since we called Singerboy..singerboy, Meanboy stuck on him.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

wow some awesome names here, my 2 were easy, Champers because (s)he is the colour of Champagne, and Freckles because she has freckles all over her


----------



## Fweet (Apr 9, 2012)

Wendy, would that be Wendy O Williams of the Plasmatics? She was fantastic!


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chocobo: from the Final fantasy game series . Although I almost went with hermes


----------

